# Disabled and looking overseas for employment



## adnan1 (Feb 7, 2010)

hi,
with due respect my name is adnan and i am from pakistan i want to come austreleya i am disable physically.would u like me help me


----------



## Dawie1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hallo there. 

I am physically disabled but nothing wrong with my mind (haha). I am qualified as a counselor with a N.H.P ( Natural Health Practitioner) diploma. I also do websites, fully computer litarate and worked in a casino for 8 years as servailance supervisor. 

i would like to work in Australia, any body there would help me to get there and find a job. Let me know. 

hope to hear from someone soon. 

God Bless 
Shalom 
Dawie Du Toit


----------



## Muhammad_Mushtaq_Ahmed_Qureshi (Apr 24, 2010)

My name is Mushtaq about 50 years old I m physicaly disable with my both legs but can walk with hanger and also wheelchair I m M.A (International Relation) and LLB from University of Karachi, Pakistan I can do indoor jobs I m seeking where can i get help because I want to do some one to save my ego how can I maint my chicken & health treatment expenditure I have no source of income anywhere I seeking anywhere for jobs/help
but still can not get chance both site. How can i get Visa from Pakistan


----------



## Muhammad_Faheem (May 7, 2010)

My name is m.Faheem. i am 25 years old. i am physical disable (from hands). I am very good computer operator and have 2 years experience as a office assistant. any body there would help me to get Australlia and find a job for me. Me my father and a brother is also disable and i very needy for job plz help me.
I"ll be very thanks full.
i hope somebody will help me.
[email protected]


----------



## Thanuja_Sandamali (Jun 14, 2010)

My name is manikkuge thanuja sandamali, 26 years old from, Srilanka. i am physically disabled ( right leg short / then i use orthotic shoe ) but i can work hard i like to work hard. bz my parents are poor i want to win my life. i am working in here as assistand administrator for two years in ngo in Srilanka. Anybody there would help me to get Australlia and find me a job me it is a great help for me. i like to any work office works or any . please help for me. nHope to hear from someone soon. nThank you. nThanuja nSrilanka


----------



## Stanislause_Romesh (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi nI am Stanislause Romesh Fernandopulle of No. 23, National Housing Scheme, Kiribathgoda, Sri Lanka. I am 36+ and an above knee amputee (right nleg). I am married and have a daughter who is 4+. nMy employment state is as follows: n 1. Commissioned Officer - Sri Lanka Air Force Equipment/Logistics Branch (Enlisted as an Officer Cadet on 25.07.1994 / Retired - due to n disability on 20.05.2005) n 2. Senior Logistics Executive - Lanka Bell Ltd. -Tele Com Industry (Joined as Logistics Executive on 04.04.2006 / Promoted as Senior n Logistics Executive on 01.04.2007 / Serving to date) nI have continued my studies and experienced in the Logistics / Administration field since my first employment. nI would love to live and work in Australia with my family. nHence request for a kind hearted to sponsor me and my family to migrate to Australia to live and work therein. nMy e-mail address is [email protected] nExpect for a favourable reply please. nThanks & Regards nRomesh n n


----------



## Ummear (Oct 18, 2010)

My name is Muhammad Ummear Khan citizen of pakistan my both legs are parlyzed by polio but i can walk easly with the help of special braces (shoes) i have leave pakistan for better future will some boby like to tell me what is the proper way plz r [email protected]


----------



## Asad_ullah (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello and salam to all. me asad ullah i have done M.com and i have 8 yrs experience in accounts / nsales and marketing. i m disable person. my left hand has been damaged.i need a job in pakistan or abroad(In any country, nthanks


----------



## Mohd_Yousaf (Jan 13, 2011)

Salam I am Mohammad Yousaf Baloch, 30 years age, physically disabled due to polio but i can walk easily with brace. i am working as computer operator and looking for job in Europe or Australia. Is there any one who can show me the way to proceed.


----------



## Jamilah (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello and Salam. nDear Sir / Madam nI am Jamilah, 40 years old from Jakarta, Indonesia. I am polio victim, my left leg small than my right leg and i can walk easily. I have been working as cashier for family entertaiment for 7,5 years. And i am looking for job in Europe or UAE. I am the bigger of 9 children my parent. Please help me to find job. My email: [email protected] nThank you for your consideration. I look forward to hear from you. n nSincerity yours, n nJamilah


----------



## David_Daef (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Day To All, n nMy name is DAVID DAEF 33 years old im a computer technician ive been working in a encoding company for more than 7 years as a technical support staff, since child ive been dreaming to work outside my country phillippines because of very low compansation. Any one who can help to find a job Europe or UAE or any country please email me at ( [email protected] ) im a polio victim my left leg is a little bit shorter than rigth but i can walk easily. Pleas help me to find a job abroad your help will be very appreciated. n nGog Bless You All! n nThank You Very Much n n n nthanks


----------



## alam_zaib (Apr 12, 2012)

hello! my name is Alam zaib, m doing my graduation, last year i don my F.sc from balochistan pakistan, i wana admition in any profitional institute,in any abroad country. m a disable person, my right hand and right leg is peralize but i can walk, i can work easilly with out any kin of big support.... i hope that some one listen me and give pportunity to do it so..................


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

hi im liezel frm philippines im also looking for a job like you and im a polio victim too. sad to say and reality bites work for us disable is such a hard thing to get bec of the discrimination all over the wold. if anyone here can be an answer to my question pls help me find job abroad. thanks.


----------



## theresa1 (Jan 6, 2013)

im 21 years old my left arm is amputate .can i apply therte?


----------



## Abdul_Wahith (Apr 6, 2013)

Assalamu Alaikkum, 

I'm Abdul Wahith. I'm Disabled polio right leg. I'm Hsc qualification and working at madurai Data Entry Operator.How to apply foriegn jobs.Please help me. Thank You


----------



## AAMIR1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi I'm AAMIR FROM INDIA.
I'm disable person.
I have No one lag But i can walke by my duplicat lag as normal person.
I have knowledge in graphics designing and in studio line and computer and in mobile repairing.
Can i get job visa ? So please help me. I request you sir.


----------



## gopi1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi am gopi right now am working as Asst., professor in Mba department with 9 years experience in teaching field but am physically handicapped affected with polio able to walk without any support I like to work in aboard university, Pleas help me to find a job abroad your help will be very appreciated. thank you


----------



## raees_azam (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi i am raees from pakistan my right arm fracture but its work properly i am working at HBL Pakistan i want to do job in Australia any one want to help me please contact me.


----------



## Khaja_gulam_mohiuddin (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi iam khaja gulam mohiuddin from india my left lef 
is shot little bit my professional is mba finance I was 
Work 2 year In icici bank after that I was the job . So I want to do job in Australia plz help me


----------



## kiranlal (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello, I am kiranlal from India I have completed my graduation in commerce and master in commerce with human resource management as specialisation(distance education) can I get any job with a suitable designation in accordance with my educationalqualification?


----------

